# Do Ackies Stink



## Laghairt (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have never kept any kind of lizard before and I have heard that some will stink out a room. After a bit of research I have decided that I'd like to start off with an ackie but was wondering if their enclosure will have a bad smell.

To give you a little more information I would be keeping the enclosure as a display in my lounge room (where i spend most time at home) so I would obviously prefer if they didn't stink.

On another note, I was also wondering how much they cost to feed and maintain. Are they more or less expensive than say a Stimmie? 

I know the metabolic rate of an Ackie is much higher than that of a snake so they would eat and poop much more frequently.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers

Anouc


----------



## ingie (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi =) I am not a pro at monitors yet as I have only been keeping them a few months, so if I say anything wrong I am sure I will be corrected 

I keep my Accie tank in my bedroom - along with several pythons.. and my room doesn't smell at all. Their waste does smell but it is really small so you only notice it when you actually have the tank open to clean etc So as long as you keep the tank maintained there will be no smell. 

Accies will definitely be more expensive to feed than a Stimmie - Pythons only need to be fed once every week or so and frozen mice/rats are really cheap - (10 will cost somewhere between $15 and $25).

My Accies are still babies and they eat a lot of calcium dusted large crickets nearly every day - about 1-2 boxes a week between the 2, as well as a little bit of Kangaroo mince once or twice a week.. The roo mince is so cheap - I get about 5kg of pet quality mince for about $5 and i put it into tiny portion sized balls and freeze it - it will expire in the freezer before I run out! However, crickets are about $5-$8 a tub depending where you buy them... And calcium powder is around $15 a jar. 

As the Accies grow larger their diet will change from crickets to eating pinky>small rats/mice and some chicken/turkey/roo mince if you want... They don't need to eat everyday but still more often than a python... In saying that though it wont be 'expensive', just more expensive.

In terms of enclosure - The initial setup will cost more for an Accie.. Bigger enclosure with more furniture.....Super hot Basking spot, I chose to use a UV light also even though some people say they don't need one - because they spend a lot of time basking in the natural desert UV sunlight in the wild so I feel that it is best to try to replicate nature as much as possible.. 

Once set up the power bill will be a bit more for an accie - UV lights are really low wattage but I use a high wattage spot lamp to maintain a basking spot above 50 degrees, right under the bulb where they seem to love to sit... *Note: The only part of my tank that gets this hot is directly under the globe - not the whole tank - and there is a cool end they could escape to but they never seem to go there.....

Just a tip.. Whatever enclosure you put them in make sure you plug up every gap and have latches to keep lids securely closed etc - because they are magicians when it comes to escaping and you would be really surprised how smart they are - if there is a way out - even if you didn't notice it - they will find it!

Goodluck!! They really are an amazing monitor - always moving around and providing me with great entertainment!


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok Thanks, they certainly seem like facinating creatures. I understand they are much more active than other lizards like geckos or dragons so I'm looking forward to seeing what they get up to. There seems to be general agreement that they are the best monitor for a begginer.

With all the eating they do, how often to they poop?


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 8, 2010)

Also I was wondering if there is anyone out there who has adult ackies that can comment on the smell? 

As a kid I had a friend and his dad kept lace monitors. I was young at the time but I remember there was a very bad smell from their pit. I was very young and can't remember how hygenic the setup was but I do recall the smell was horrible.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 8, 2010)

No they don't.

But if you don't clean them out and stuff of course they will stink. Just keep thei cage clean and hygienic and they won't smell - same as every other herp.

EDIT: buy a colony of woodies and you will never pay for food again.


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok thanks, I'm meticulous with cleaning my pets enclosureres so hygene won't be an issue. 

How much will it cost to set up a colony of woodies? Sorry for all the questions but I've only ever kept snakes so it really is new territory for me.


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 8, 2010)

the lizards themselves dont smell but their enclosure if not cleaned regularly can smell. also becaus i keep my ackies on sand the sand does absorb smell so you do need to change it more regularly if u keep them in your room which i do. my water dragons smell more than my ackies. but on the topic of feeding u dont want to feed alot of mince/pinkies/dog food. it will make them fat very quickly and is better to feed a variety of insects with mince maybe once a week at the most. calcium powder is a must. they are also quite easy to breed and i will have some babies in a few months


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 8, 2010)

woodie colonies are a great idea. with an initial cost of maybe 100 depending on how many you get. but if u set up 2 tubs with about 1000 in each then u will sustain yourself and be all sweet. i maybe have to replenish after winter if its cold as they dont breed and some die but a very good idea as i never have to buy food unless i give them a box of crickets spread out over the week


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok thanks or your replies everyone, Sweetangle, keep me posted about your breeding Ackies.

Anouc


----------

